# slow connection - ipv4 vs ipv6 and dns

## Freekazonid

hi

my internet connection is very slow for 2mbit, but not when im downloading stuff, just for normal surfing.

i discovered that he spend most time with "looking up...", so i thought its something with dns, but changing the server and so on didnt help

today i saw this when i wanted to play a stream in mplayer:

Resolving wma.juno.co.uk for AF_INET6...

Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: wma.juno.co.uk

Resolving wma.juno.co.uk for AF_INET...

Connecting to server wma.juno.co.uk[83.245.99.18]: 80...

so first he tries to resolve it with AF_INET6(ipv6?) what takes some time but doesnt work, then he tries with AF_INET and the result appears immediately.

whats wrong there? could this be the reason for my slow connection/the long "looking up..." period? how can i switch so he directly use AF_INET and not AF_INET6?

thx

/e seems to be solved, took ipv6 out of the kernel

----------

## DaNe

add SOLVED to the subject

but that increased all your speed?

----------

## bernd_b

Well, I had similar problems:

the download speed itselft was o.k., but it took too long for a site like google.de to show up on the screen, tracepath needed a felt minute to show the route.

Disabling ipv6-support out of the kernel seemed to solve the problem, but what was really wrong here?

For the protocol:

```
Portage 2.1.5_rc1 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Apr 2008 09:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.12

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="en en_GB de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/own /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/portage/local/layman/vmware /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow acl alsa amd64 berkdb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dga dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="HDA NVidia" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_GB de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="mga nv nvidia nvidia%"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

